# Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I changed the sand in our Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnakes tank (as per Mettles suggestion) ...

Old setup ...

View attachment 115416


New setup ...

View attachment 115417


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I like the new sand much better than the old. Thats a big improvement looks wise.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

He looks really nice, got any close up pics of him?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the replies!



Spaceman Spiff said:


> He looks really nice, got any close up pics of him?


Here's some old pics ...

View attachment 115509


View attachment 115510


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow, he's a really nice looking snake.


----------

